# Workshop/class



## firecodeny (Nov 19, 2012)

Just purchased a Canon T4i, sure I can press an auto button.. but I am interested in learning the basic of using manual, etc.  Anyone know of a good workshop, course or class in NYC.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 19, 2012)

Start with reading the manual that came with the camera. KNOW and UNDERSTAND everyting in the manual before you look for classes. The most valuable information you can obtain is in that manual. Most people disregard their manual because it isnt exciting. But seriously, THAT is where you need to start.


----------



## runnah (Nov 19, 2012)

+1 on the manual.

Then look around on the net for some basic info on some of the basic building blocks. Exposure, ISO, fstops and shutter speed. Also it would help to understand basic composition as well.


----------



## KmH (Nov 19, 2012)

A bit further down the list of threads shown on the Beginner's forum page is a thread that has a list of links to basic photography information - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html

A modern DSLR is kind of like a Swiss Army knife in that it has many tools, features, and functions that allow many options for making photographs.
The T4i user's manual describes those tools, features, and functions particulars that the T4i has available for you to use.


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 19, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:
			
		

> Start with reading the manual that came with the camera. KNOW and UNDERSTAND everyting in the manual before you look for classes. The most valuable information you can obtain is in that manual. Most people disregard their manual because it isnt exciting. But seriously, THAT is where you need to start.



+2 on the manual

I took a class and on the first night we were told to bring our manual for the remainder of the classes. Most of what was taught was straight out of the manual.


----------



## boborone (Dec 1, 2012)

Shooting with the Canon Rebel T3i (600D and Kiss X5) | Video Tutorial from lynda.com
Shooting with the Canon Rebel T3i (600D and Kiss X5): Ben Long: 9781596718074: Amazon.com: Books

Same basic camera. This guy is a really good teacher.


----------



## muskaan911 (Dec 1, 2012)

firecodeny said:
			
		

> Just purchased a Canon T4i, sure I can press an auto button.. but I am interested in learning the basic of using manual, etc.  Anyone know of a good workshop, course or class in NYC.



You can buy training videos in depth and have them downloaded... Try google michael maven

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Demers18 (Dec 1, 2012)

+3 On the manual and the link KmH provided is a great starting point. Beyond that, read books, youtube tutorials basically what ever way you learn best is the way to go.


----------



## Tee (Dec 1, 2012)

Plenty of MeetUp.com groups in NYC if you're looking for some social interaction.


----------

